# "Dell Inspiron 530 Dektop"



## Quad Core (Oct 5, 2008)

hi folks i bought a Dell Ins 530 PC!!

It was delivered To me on 2/10/08.

n im eagerly  waiting 4 d technician to install it..

Here Goes d Config!!

Quad Core Q6600,
3GB DDR2 RAM,
250 HDD,
19" Wide Monitor,
256mb ATI Radeon HD 3450 G card!!

priced @ 43.4k!!

comment on d above Config!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 5, 2008)

the config is not bad... but what is the primary use of ur pc?gaming or work etc.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 5, 2008)

Great config. OS? Preinstalled or you have to arrange urself? 
KB/Mouse/Speakers? 

Delivered on 2 Oct? Surprised!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 5, 2008)

It was awesome..till u came to the gfx card....really atleast a 9600GT to accompany such a powerful rig


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2008)

Its a bit expensive IMHO.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 5, 2008)

^ +1


----------



## skippednote (Oct 6, 2008)

A assembled pc would have been cheaper and better though.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 6, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> A assembled pc would have been cheaper and better though.



it would have but he seems to have prefered to go branded.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 6, 2008)

Quad Core said:


> hi folks i bought a Dell Ins 530 PC!!
> 
> It was delivered To me on 2/10/08.
> 
> ...



Good config except for that Graphics card. If you not into gaming, it will be a great desktop for you. Full support from Dell. It may look a bit pricey but it's branded and branded PC's have their own edge. 

If you want to play a lot of games, get atleast 9600GT or HD4830.

Happy computing!!!


----------



## iMav (Oct 6, 2008)

3450 is a decent card. Certainly not top-notch but is a good card, it can handle games.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 7, 2008)

Why not get replace the 3450 with 9600 buy sparing some bucks.....for better gaming and performance...


----------



## R2K (Oct 7, 2008)

43.4k is bit too much for that config IMO


----------



## iMav (Oct 7, 2008)

It's better to pay a few extra 1000s rather than buying everything from different vendors and then going knocking on company doorstep for after-sales, toll-free 1 stop after sales. Peace of mind.  Worth it, my personal experience.


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Oct 10, 2008)

Dude, I guess a Compaq machine might have been a better deal, coz I believe it could end up being more economical, and also might have more service centers to support. could check out options on techtree.com. In any case those who've boought it, shouldnt bother, just enjoy the new machine, comparisons can never end!


----------



## Quad Core (Oct 12, 2008)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> the config is not bad... but what is the primary use of ur pc?gaming or work etc.



both, More gaming n some work..



ThinkFree said:


> Great config. OS? Preinstalled or you have to arrange urself?
> KB/Mouse/Speakers?
> 
> Delivered on 2 Oct? Surprised!!!



Vista SP1,Pre installed in it.

Multimedia KB, Optical Mouse, 2.1 Dell Speaker.



comp@ddict said:


> It was awesome..till u came to the gfx card....really atleast a 9600GT to accompany such a powerful rig



But for the Quad Proccesor they (Dell) are only offering a ATI card.

I opted 8600,..



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> it would have but he seems to have prefered to go branded.



Yes dude ur a rite..

My dad strictly said NO 2 assembled Pc,so i stick wit DELL..

I was busy with My xams,  So oly I Cant reply on time..


----------

